# Cannot remove/delete calculated field from PowerPivot



## cr731 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have a PowerPivot model built on a source table coming from Power Query of about 150,000 rows and 6 columns

I have a calculated field/measure that sums my values column,

=SUM( Table[Values] )

I want to remove that field from my pivot table, but every time I try to do so, Excel hangs for about 1 minute and then I get an Out of Memory error.

I cannot understand why this is happening... as my data model is pretty basic.

Even if I delete the measure, it will not remove from my pivot table.

Are there any suggestions for how to force a pivot table to remove a calculated field?


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 8, 2016)

Have you tried to delete it from the power pivot window - not Excel?  Are you using Excel 32 bit?  How many columns in your tables?


----------

